# need a few testers for a new marketplace feature!



## TUGBrian (May 2, 2016)

we are getting ready to implement an upgrade to the way ads are posted in the marketplace and I need a few folks who are familiar with posting/editing ads to test it out before we upload it to the live site.

please email me at tug@tug2.net and ill fill you in, thank you!!


----------

